# Slot Car Tour of the Southeast?



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Any slot car places near Myrtle Beach, SC, Charlotte, NC or Atlanta, GA?


----------



## Slotmanmoss (Apr 17, 2008)

*Southeast Tour*

MB has a 1/24th commercial track at the Inlet Mall. If you have the time and can come further south to Charleston/Summerville area we have several tracks in our club we can run on. See our website @ LCHORS.com for pictures.

Alan


----------

